# Other Places Around The World > Asia, South Pacific & Australia >  >  Travel to Malaysia

## josephgoh

Hello everyone, me and my sister will going travel Melaka from Singapore on September 
Can anyone tell me if it is possible to take a train from Singapore to Melaka? 
I understand Melaka may be Melaka does not have its own railway station so where should we get off and how to continue onwards to Melaka? Also, how long will the entire trip take? 
If not, what other alternatives are recommended? Any help would be really welcome 
Thank you

----------


## Petri

You can get to Pulau Sebang (Tampin) railway station from Singapore and take e.g. a bus from there (~35km).  You probably need to a taxi from the railway station to the bus station, though -- or you can take a taxi all the way to Melaka.

Or you can take a bus directly from Singapore to Melaka.

----------


## mikehorne

my most memorable malaysian train trip,though,was riding the jungle railway from wakaf baharu near the fascinating east-cost town of kota bharu to jerantut.

----------

